# Timing Question for smoking brisket and pork butt @ same time…



## jak757 (May 21, 2010)

My opportunity to smoke is limited due to family responsibilities and weather – so it looks like late Saturday night (10/11PM) through Sunday is it.  I’m wanting to maximize my cook (plus, want to really test out my new WSM), so I’m thinking of smoking brisket and pork butt(s)….and then some! 

I know I need to cook to temp – just looking for some guidelines and input from my more experienced friends here.

I’m thinking of doing a brisket and two pork butts.  Based on information from Jeff on here both take approximately 1.6 hours per pound cooking at 225 (his chart says 1.5 hours, but something he wrote says more like 1.6 hours).  Again, I know I need to cook to temp – I’ll be using my digitals for that. 

Here are my questions:

--> If I load that much meat into my WSM does it impact the amount of time it takes to cook to temp? (part of me says no – if it’s all cooking  at 225-250, the time should be about the same).  But I thought I saw a post somewhere that said two briskets could take 50% more time than one.  Any thoughts on this?

--> I think the brisket will a take longer than the pork butts – so it seems to make sense to put the brisket on the bottom, and butts on top.  Make sense to you? Or do you have other suggestions.

I would really appreciate some thoughts on this.  If all goes as planned – I’ll be cooking even more and will have a big batch ‘O Qview to post after I recuperate!

Thanks for your input – I’ll take al that I can get!!!


----------



## jaxgatorz (May 21, 2010)

No longer to cook because of more meat... If it were me, i'd put the butts on top and let them help baste the brisket...Happy smokes


----------



## jak757 (May 21, 2010)

That's kinda what I was thinking too.  Thanks Mike!


----------



## caveman (May 21, 2010)

Hey Jak!!  Glad to see you.  Keep this in mind as well.  That water pan needs to be checked every 90 minutes or so.  The less water in the pan, the higher your temps get.  I bought a water pot, you know, the kind with the long stem to water flowers, to reach into the WSM so that I could add water when my temps start climbing.  Don't forget that part or your temps will get away from you FAST!!  Your plan is sound.  Good luck.  Looking forward to the qview.


----------



## jak757 (May 21, 2010)

Thanks Caveman.  I have the Brinkman charcoal pan as the water pan -- it will hold 6 liters of water.  I was thinking of using the clay saucer or sand -- have been reading about that and seems like a good way to go.  Although I'm not sure about doing so on my first overnight smoke.  Not if I want to get some sleep anyway...


----------



## caveman (May 21, 2010)

LOL!!!  I am married with Children, as well as you.  You can sleep after your dead!  Smoke on my friend, smoke on!  

I have read about that clay saucer as well.  I am REALLY curious to know how that works.  I want to spatchcock a chicken pretty soon but I want crispy skin.  My concern is that the saucer won't allow me to get my temps up to 300° or so.  I just flat out am not using sand.  Period.  So, it is either water or the saucer.  Please, please, please, let me know if you try it.  I would love to know the results & as always, Good luck.


----------



## ismoke (May 21, 2010)

I've done this before in my WSM, and the one thing that I took from it, is I would probably put the brisket on top, and deal with moving it around when you have to get to the pork.  My brisket never really formed a bark, with the fat from the pork dripping on it.  Would that happen to the pork if done the other way around?  Maybe, but I'd rather a pulled meat be that way than a sliced one (I like to slice brisket, I know many like to pull - to each there own).  

Just my $.02


----------



## mballi3011 (May 21, 2010)

I'm with mike on this one too. I would put the pork butt on the top and th brisket underneath it and let the butt aid in keeping the brisket as moist as it can be.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 21, 2010)

I agree ^ ^ ^
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




For cooking time I use this formula: 1.5hrs./raw lb. of Brisket and Butt. I use 'bone in Butt' so when the bone slips out easy and clean,it's done;no therm. needed. The Brisky I take to an IMT of 200*F (probed)or so and then wrap and rest.My cooker heat I keep at 220*F+/-.
Have fun and,


----------

